
The Louvre Comes to Abu Dhabi - kawera
http://www.theguardian.com/news/2015/dec/02/louvre-abu-dhabi-guggenheim-art
======
themartorana
Great - some of the world's most important art is to be housed on an island
built by slaves of a nation desperate for global recognition of its
superiority.

I'm still dismayed that the Louvre and Guggenheim continue to be a part of an
unholy rise to a first world nation on the backs of imported slave labor. It's
just shameful.

[http://www.vice.com/read/slaves-of-happiness-
island-0000412-...](http://www.vice.com/read/slaves-of-happiness-
island-0000412-v21n8)

Edit: and most likely only catering to and accessible by the insanely rich.

Edit 2: I'll stop now, but can I say how exciting it is to have some of the
most culturally important art displayed in a nation famous for its ultra-
conservatism, deeply entrenched sexism and homophobia, and lack of any
tolerance? I'm sure that's what Picasso, Magrite, and every other artist
represented there stood for - stamping out progressivism in the name of
patriarchy on the backs of indentured servants.

I remain salty.

~~~
kawera
Please remain salty, we need it!

------
yitchelle
Maybe I am being romantic, but the main attraction of having the Louvre in
Paris is the "Louvre being in Paris", same for British Museum and many of the
other museums around the world.

